# Threads



## cutebajangirl (Nov 19, 2003)

Is there any way I can just not see certain threads? I don't mean a particular members post but an entire thread.
Thanks.


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes you can. When you open a thread and you like it, you can click at the bottom of it in the Extra information section the link that says: Favorite Thread! (toggle). Following that you can choose to display only the threads that are your favorites. From time to time you will disable this feature (it is activated/deactivated from the front page) to see if you have new threads that might interest you.

Nikos


----------



## cutebajangirl (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Laela (Dec 1, 2003)

..thanks, Nikos!


----------

